# The Conditions of the Covenant of Faith (Francis Roberts)



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Dec 10, 2020)

2. More Restrictively, So, The Condition of the Covenant of Faith doth more peculiarly and singularly import to us, That special Instrumental Cause, or Meanwhereby we accept or Receive the Federal Benefits promised, which is only true Faith. And by this Condition of Faith, The Covenant of Faith or Grace is most directly opposed and contradistinguished from the Covenant of Works; the special Condition whereof was Works, done by a mans own ability. This Faith is so singular and eminent a Condition of this Covenant, that both Covenant, Federal benefits, and Federal parties in Covenant with God, receive their Denominations from Faith. The Covenant is stiled The Law of Faith: The Fe∣deral righteousness of it, The righteousness of Faith: and The Federates with God, They which be of Faith.In this sense one said well; Faith hath the greatest honour above all other Graces, to be the Condition of the Covenant. And to this effect another said much better then he; The stipulation required, is, That we take God to be our God: that is, that we repent of our iniquities, believe the Promises of mercy and embrace them with the whole heart, and yield love, fea, reve∣rence, worship and obedience unto him according to the prescript rule of his word. Repentance is called for in this Covenant, as it setteth forth the subject capable of Salvation by Faith; but is it self only an acknowledge∣ment of sin, no healing of our wound or cause of our accquittance.—By Repentance we know our selves, we feel our sickness, we hunger and thirst after grace: But the hand which we stretch forth to receive it, is Faith alone; without which Repentance is nothing but darkness and despair. Repentance is the Condition of Faith, and the Qualification of a person capable of Salvation: But faith alone is the Cause of Justification and Salvation on our part required. It is a penitent and petitioning Faith whereby we receive the Promises of mercy: but we are not justified partly by Prayer, partly by Repentance, and partly by Faith; but by that Faith which stirreth up godly sorrow for Sin, and enforceth us to pray for pardon and Salvation. Faith is a necessary and lively Instrument of Iustificati∣on, which is amongst the number of true Causes, not being a Cause without which the thing is not done, but a Cause whereby it is done, &c. After which discourse he thus winds it up towards a Conclusion;—If then, when we speak of the Conditions of the Covenant of Grace, by Con∣ditions we understand what is required on our part, as Precedent, Conco∣mitant, or Subsequent to Justification, Repentance, Faith and Obedience are all Conditions: but if by Condition we understand what is required on our part, as the Cause of the good promised, though only Instrumental, Faith or Belief in the Promises of free Mercy is THE ONLY CONDITION.

_Mysterium & medulla Bibliorum the mysterie and marrow of the Bible, viz. God's covenant with man in the first Adam before the fall, and in the last Adam, Iesvs Christ, after the fall, from the beginning to the end of the world : unfolded & illustrated in positive aphorisms & their explanation ..._


----------

